# do you know if 39 "x39" space



## skullcandy (Aug 25, 2012)

is it wide enough for four plants at a time to go from seeds to budding in this amount of space ? i know they might get cramped a bit but will this hurt the growth in any way . if so in what way will they affect the growth . as for a slightly larger space what would be the difference , keep in mind that there will no more then four plants at a time in this space .


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2012)

Be tight in there but you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2012)

can you control the heat?  then yes


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 26, 2012)

Make sure your ventillation is good. Exhange the volume of air in your room within 5mins our less. What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2012)

Make sure you train them well and hve adequate ventilation and you shld be fine. Strain choice is important as well IMO. Stay away from hvy Sativa strains. jmo


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 26, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> Make sure your ventillation is good. Exhange the volume of air in your room within 5mins our less. What kind of lights are you using?


 
i will be useing the ufo l.e.d.it is a 3x135 watt grow light, i sure hpe it is enough light i was told that it is equal to a 400 hps light . for ventilation i plan on a small fan sucking air in i am hoping its enough to put a breeze with fresh air in my small space.


----------



## Locked (Aug 26, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i will be useing the ufo l.e.d.it is a 3x135 watt grow light, i sure hpe it is enough light i was told that it is equal to a 400 hps light . for ventilation i plan on a small fan sucking air in i am hoping its enough to put a breeze with fresh air in my small space.



Yeah the problem is most of these LED companies are not very honest. I just don't think the technology is there yet. It is getting better, but they will not be pushing HID lighting out soon. jmo


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 26, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah the problem is most of these LED companies are not very honest. I just don't think the technology is there yet. It is getting better, but they will not be pushing HID lighting out soon. jmo


 
i will be posting my results after my first grow sometime in the coming new year.


----------



## gourmet (Aug 26, 2012)

I use led lights from germination until the plants go into the tent under MH lights.


----------



## Sol (Aug 26, 2012)

I have used a 4'x4' space for four plants with no problem ,as long as you train them properly , like was mentioned. Your immediate issues WILL be with heat. I had to add an extra 6" intake just to keep the temps in range. Then again i'm not sure how much heat l.e.d. lamps create.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2012)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> i will be useing the ufo l.e.d.it is a 3x135 watt grow light, i sure hpe it is enough light i was told that it is equal to a 400 hps light . for ventilation i plan on a small fan sucking air in i am hoping its enough to put a breeze with fresh air in my small space.



I am not seeing this as being nearly enough light for flowering.  Regardless of what the LED salesman said, your light will, in no way, perform like a 400W HPS.  I would just like to slap all those dishonest LED salespeople.  While the LED may work just fine for vegging, I am afraid that for flowering, it will be really inadequate.  I would save my pennies for a HPS--and probably a 600W rather than a 400W.  You will also need "real" ventilation.  I doubt that a small fan is going to give you adequate air exchange.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 20, 2013)

I have read on this site many a times that it is more efficient to have a fan sucking air out as opposed to trying to push air in. And then just open up a passive intake. If the small fan you are referring to is one of those cheap duct fans or something of that caliber its probably not going to cut it. Especially if that's all you have. You may need to upgrade to a nice inline or centrifugal fan. Especially if you decide to grab an HPS lamp for flowering. I think you LEDs will work great, but probably will be just decent for flowering. If you want professional results you should look into getting a 600 watt HPS. You can get a magnetic one for pretty cheap like aroung 150$.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

iv grown from seed to chop with 2  135 watt LED UFOs(40 3watt LED chips per UFO) they were sufficient for 1 single plant through flower and no where near equivelent to even a 400watt HPS, although they did do the job for one plant, i only yielded 1.3 oz off that plant but i was also using some no name brand crappy soil and was over feeding with Fox Farms trio of liquid nutes which in turn game me lock out issues, i think i may bust out the LEDs here in the winter and ill see what i can do with good soil and nutes, but as everyone else has said, upgrade to better lights, grow out 1 plant if you want but that LED fixture you have aint gonna cut it for 4 plants, just no way. so id get a 600watt HPS (min wattage id recommend for that area), also as 7thg said a better REAL exhaust fan and yes suck the air OUT while letting the fresh air get pulled in through passive vents, this creates negative pressure which will cut down on smells leaking out, the current set up of pushing air INTO the space is just going to blow stink out of any little crack it can and your going to smell it more then if it was negative pressure since all the smell is comming out of one place, the exhaust fan... id say at least get the 600 watt HPS for flowering, the LEDs will actually work very well for vegging the plants, assuming you get more fixtures for 4 plants, i personaly dedicate 1  135watt UFO per vegging plant untill they are larger then 2 UFOs... but hey thats just from my experience with both T5/HPS and LEDs.
so to sum up, yes LEDs do work from seed to finish, need multiple per plant or a bunch of fixtures for multiple plants. also UPGRADEs are highly recommended.


----------

